# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Cessione azienda: commercialista o notaio?

## Uccio71

Salve,
volevo chiedervi un parere sull'opportunità di redigere un atto di cessione azienda (privato vende a snc), in qualità di commercialista senza passare dal notaio. 
Grazie mille.

----------


## robil

> Salve,
> volevo chiedervi un parere sull'opportunità di redigere un atto di cessione azienda (privato vende a snc), in qualità di commercialista senza passare dal notaio. 
> Grazie mille.

  non è possibile, va redatto l'atto pubblico.

----------


## Patty76

> Salve,
> volevo chiedervi un parere sull'opportunità di redigere un atto di cessione azienda (privato vende a snc), in qualità di commercialista senza passare dal notaio. 
> Grazie mille.

  Bhè direi che si tratta molto di una scelta personale. La cessione d'azienda, anche se oggi è possibile gestirla anche senza passare dal notaio, è assai più complessa della semplice cessione di quote,tassate con l'imposta di registro in misura fissa. Per le cessioni di azienda, invece, non solo si deve applicare l'imposta proporzionale del 3% ma si tratta anche di gestire contratti soggetti ad accertamento da parte del fisco. 
Personalmente non lo farei....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## missy74

> non è possibile, va redatto l'atto pubblico.

  Quoto,bisogna andare dal notaio.

----------


## Patty76

> non è possibile, va redatto l'atto pubblico.

  L'Articolo 8-ter del ddl sulla semplificazione burocratica ha riscritto il comma 2 dell'articolo 2556 del Codicie civile

----------


## Patty76

> L'Articolo 8-ter del ddl sulla semplificazione burocratica ha riscritto il comma 2 dell'articolo 2556 del Codicie civile

  RETTIFICO: Il ddl è stato modificato. Non è più possibile fare la cessione di azienda presso il commercialista.

----------


## robil

> RETTIFICO: Il ddl è stato modificato. Non è più possibile fare la cessione di azienda presso il commercialista.

  Cessione azienda..... 2556 c.c..... "... provata per iscritto, salva l'osservanza delle forme stabilite  dalla legge per il trasferimento dei singoli beni.." (C.c. aggiornato al 31/08/2010) .. In sostanza: è sufficiente la forma scritta in assenza di trasferimento di beni che richiedono l'atto pubblico (es. immobili). 
Ma il punto si sposta piuttosto sul fatto che la cessione costituisce anche conferimento in Snc.... quindi è sempre richiesto l'atto pubblico...(dando per scontato che ci riferiamo a snc regolari). 
(Le cessioni di quote di Srl possono ovviamente essere redatte da commercialisti... quindi dimenticate i Notai.. :Wink:  )

----------


## RENA84

> non è possibile, va redatto l'atto pubblico.

  Ma come ora è obbligatorio l'atto pubblico, in altro post hai detto che basta scrittura privata non trascritta.

----------


## Patty76

> Ma come ora è obbligatorio l'atto pubblico, in altro post hai detto che basta scrittura privata non trascritta.

  Per la cessione d'azienda va sempre redatto l'atto scritto. 
Il dubbio sorgeva solo sul fatto di farlo dal notaio o dal commercialista. Il ddl per la semplificazione burocratica inizialmente aveva previsto la possibilità di affidare anche questi compiti al commercialista (e non solo al notaio) così come già previsto per la cessione delle queote delle srl. 
Poi però il governo ha fatto marcia indietro, e quindi la cessione d'azienda resta di sola competenza dei notai.

----------


## Uccio71

Non so quotare... ma ringrazio tutti Voi per l'orientamento tempestivo e puntuale. Il ddl cui fa riferimento la bella patty lo avevo letto e di li... il dubbio. Grazie grazie

----------


## robil

> Ma come ora è obbligatorio l'atto pubblico, in altro post hai detto che basta scrittura privata non trascritta.

  Cara/o Rena (fammi sapere se sei f o m  :Wink: ) : disquisiamo su concetti differenti, ripeto. Il c.c. prescrive l'obbligo di trascrizione di determinati contratti tra cui il passaggio di proprietà, la costituzione di diritto di usufrutto etc. Ma con la prescrizione dell'obbligo di trascrizione il legislatore ha inteso tutelare la pubblicità dei contratti e quindi la buona fede dei terzi. Ripeto quindi ancora che un contratto scritto, anche se non trascritto (es vendita di un immobile) è a tutti gli effetti valido tra le parti e nei confronti di chiunque altro (salvo terzi aventi diritto, per esempio terzi che in possesso di altro contratto lo trascrivano prima). Il contratto fondato su una scrittura privata ti assicuro che produce i suoi effetti traslatori anche se non registrato o trascritto. Certo il tutto va bene finchè altri non abbiano diritti con forza maggiore (esempio contratti registratti o trascritti).  
Quindi in sintesi possiamo dire che l'iter da seguire complessivo prevede la stipulazione del contratto e la trascrizione ma anche senza la seconda il contratto è di per se sufficiente e produce effetti, si badi, REALI non solo obbligatori (tipici di un contratto preliminare). 
Rimangono da fare inoltre tutte le considerazioni inerenti le disposizioni di fiscalità in particolare indiretta (imposta di registro) che verrebbe "evasa" in assenza di trascrizione. Ma questi, finisco, sono ulteriori considerazioni che non inficiano il fatto che un contratto scritto è di per se "perfetto". 
Mi rendo conto che è una sottigliezza giuridica ma è cosi fidati.

----------


## RENA84

Il problema era se la cessione di immobili da privato a SNC poteva essere fatta con scrittura privata tra le parti assistite dal commercialista o era necessario l'atto pubblico davanti al notaio, sulla trascrizione sono d'accordo salvo la difficoltà, non facendola, a dimostrare la proprietà.

----------


## robil

> Il problema era se la cessione di immobili da privato a SNC poteva essere fatta con scrittura privata tra le parti assistite dal commercialista o era necessario l'atto pubblico davanti al notaio, sulla trascrizione sono d'accordo salvo la difficoltà, non facendola, a dimostrare la proprietà.

  La proprietà al dimostri con il contratto scritto.  
E' chiaro che è necessario il Notaio. Non confondiamo i termini della questione. 
Ma se tizio cede a Caio Snc un immobile con contratto scritto e non lo trascrive, tralasciando tutte le altre questioni quali gli aspetti fiscali piuttosto che argomenti di prova in caso di terzi aventi diritto, il contratto è valido, finito, definitivo. Come lo devo scrivere :Wink: . 
Rena se tu mi scrivi un contratto di vendita della tua casa e lo firmiamo credimi che la casa da quel momento è mia. anche se non andiamo dal notaio :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## RENA84

> non è possibile, va redatto l'atto pubblico.

  Sei tu che dici: va redatto l'atto pubblico

----------


## robil

> Sei tu che dici: va redatto l'atto pubblico

  Mi arrendo :Wink: .

----------


## robil

> Per la cessione d'azienda va sempre redatto l'atto scritto. 
> Il dubbio sorgeva solo sul fatto di farlo dal notaio o dal commercialista. Il ddl per la semplificazione burocratica inizialmente aveva previsto la possibilità di affidare anche questi compiti al commercialista (e non solo al notaio) così come già previsto per la cessione delle queote delle srl. 
> Poi però il governo ha fatto marcia indietro, e quindi la cessione d'azienda resta di sola competenza dei notai.

  Patty con le precisazioni che ho scritto sopra... cerchiamo di essere precisi.. :Wink: 
Per la cessione di un azienda che non ha tra gli elementi patrimoniali che  la compongono beni che richiedono l'intervento del notaio NON è ancora oggi necessario il notaio (la lettera del 2556 c.c. è chiara).

----------


## RENA84

> Patty con le precisazioni che ho scritto sopra... cerchiamo di essere precisi..
> Per la cessione di un azienda che non ha tra gli elementi patrimoniali che  la compongono beni che richiedono l'intervento del notaio NON è ancora oggi necessario il notaio (la lettera del 2556 c.c. è chiara).

  Perfetto quindi se si cedono solo immobili basta la scrittura privata.

----------


## robil

> Perfetto quindi se si cedono solo immobili basta la scrittura privata.

  Senza offesa ma mi chiedo se hai capito tutto quello che ho scritto :Embarrassment: . 
Ho ripetuto credo 5 o 6 volte i concetti e ora non mi rendo più conto se fai battute o cos'altro :Confused:  .

----------


## RENA84

> Senza offesa ma mi chiedo se hai capito tutto quello che ho scritto. 
> Ho ripetuto credo 5 o 6 volte i concetti e ora non mi rendo più conto se fai battute o cos'altro .

  Tranquillo ho capito perfettamente, se ho insistito è stato solo per capire meglio.

----------


## robil

> Tranquillo ho capito perfettamente, se ho insistito è stato solo per capire meglio.

  Benissimo allora diciamo ... perfetto se nel compendio aziendale si cedono anche immobili è obbligatoria, in quanto prescritto nel c.c., l'assistenza del notaio.

----------


## missy74

> Bhè direi che si tratta molto di una scelta personale. La cessione d'azienda, anche se oggi è possibile gestirla anche senza passare dal notaio, è assai più complessa della semplice cessione di quote,tassate con l'imposta di registro in misura fissa. Per le cessioni di azienda, invece, non solo si deve applicare l'imposta proporzionale del 3% ma si tratta anche di gestire contratti soggetti ad accertamento da parte del fisco. 
> Personalmente non lo farei....

  Concordo con Patty76,bisogna gestire bene poichè sono contratti soggetti ad accertamento;quindi ad es.valutare bene il valore dell'avviamento utilizzando il metodo usato dall'AE; inoltre se nella cessione ci sono beni immobili l'imposta,su questi sarà,dell'8%+2%+1%;

----------


## dod

La forma del contratto di trasferimento dell’azienda è requisito rilevante sotto il profilo della prova, dato che non è ammessa prova diversa da quella del contratto scritto (art. 2556, 1° co. c.c). In pratica il notaio interviene sempre in materia di cessione di azienda per l’autentica della scrittura privata oppure per la stesura dell’atto pubblico di cessione. Inoltre egli curerà il deposito dell’atto stesso presso il registro delle imprese al fine di curare la pubblicità. In teoria il suddetto articolo (la cui novella ha avuto come scopo quello di contrastare le infiltrazioni mafiose nel campo economico) si applica solo alle imprese soggette a registrazione cioè alle imprese commerciali ex art. 2195 c.c. Tuttavia, come spesso accade, un conto è la teoria un altro è la pratica: il risultato è che si va sempre dal notaio per effettuare il trasferimento di un’azienda.

----------


## robil

> La forma del contratto di trasferimento dellazienda è requisito rilevante sotto il profilo della prova, dato che non è ammessa prova diversa da quella del contratto scritto (art. 2556, 1° co. c.c). In pratica il notaio interviene sempre in materia di cessione di azienda per lautentica della scrittura privata oppure per la stesura dellatto pubblico di cessione. Inoltre egli curerà il deposito dellatto stesso presso il registro delle imprese al fine di curare la pubblicità. In teoria il suddetto articolo (la cui novella ha avuto come scopo quello di contrastare le infiltrazioni mafiose nel campo economico) si applica solo alle imprese soggette a registrazione cioè alle imprese commerciali ex art. 2195 c.c. Tuttavia, come spesso accade, un conto è la teoria un altro è la pratica: il risultato è che si va sempre dal notaio per effettuare il trasferimento di unazienda.

  Certo in pratica è cosi. Ma nella cessione di  un azienda "vuota" es con pochi macchinari e solo debiti e crediti è sufficiente il contratto scritto anche senza Notaio.

----------


## dod

> Certo in pratica è cosi. Ma nella cessione di  un azienda "vuota" es con pochi macchinari e solo debiti e crediti è sufficiente il contratto scritto anche senza Notaio.

  Al di là di tutto.. e alla camera di commercio te laccettano? 
In pratica alleghi il semplice contratto scritto allistanza ComUnica?

----------


## Uccio71

> Al di là di tutto.. e alla camera di commercio te laccettano? 
> In pratica alleghi il semplice contratto scritto allistanza ComUnica?

  Il mio scenario è cambiato: non è piu la soc. a rilevare, ma una persona fisica e, penso di redigere io l'atto. Se qualcuno sa se la cciaa accetta un atto così redatto lo scriva cortesemente. Io poi vi aggiornerò sul tema "cessione azienda tra persone fisiche in assenza di beni immobili".

----------


## dod

> Se qualcuno sa se la cciaa accetta un atto così redatto lo scriva cortesemente.

  a questo "qualcuno" capace di fare questo io gli pago la cena  :Wink:   :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Uccio71

Aggiornamento.... anche se tra persone fisiche, anche se non ci sono beni immobili, la cciaa di Roma comunque non accetta pratiche simili in quanto il modello TA va depositato comunque dal Notaio  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiornamento.... anche se tra persone fisiche, anche se non ci sono beni immobili, la cciaa di Roma comunque non accetta pratiche simili in quanto il modello TA va depositato comunque dal Notaio

  E' come dire che la CCIAA non accetta pratiche redatte da chi è più basso di 1.70 
Mah

----------


## Uccio71

Non sono effettivamente stato chiaro: la cessione di azienda per la CCIAA di Roma deve essere perfezionata mediante atto notarile. Non lo trovo giusto nemmeno io infatti... alla luce di tutte le argomentazioni sopra esposte. Chiaro invece che la pratica ComUnica la possono fare tutti, ma allegando l'atto notarile e non uno redatto da un commercialista. Ciao

----------


## robil

> Non sono effettivamente stato chiaro: la cessione di azienda per la CCIAA di Roma deve essere perfezionata mediante atto notarile. Non lo trovo giusto nemmeno io infatti... alla luce di tutte le argomentazioni sopra esposte. Chiaro invece che la pratica ComUnica la possono fare tutti, ma allegando l'atto notarile e non uno redatto da un commercialista. Ciao

  Non dimentichiamoci che esiste un codice civile e le leggi. L'atto notarile nel caso di cessione d'azienda è richiesto solo in presenza di beni per il cui trasferimento il codice prevede questa forma (es immobili). 
Non può la camera di commercio obbligare ad adottare una determinata forma da utilizzare. Faresti un favore a tutti se chiedessi al funzionario della cciaa di Roma di comunicarti i riferimenti normativi.

----------


## Contabile

> Aggiornamento.... anche se tra persone fisiche, anche se non ci sono beni immobili, la cciaa di Roma comunque non accetta pratiche simili in quanto il modello TA va depositato comunque dal Notaio

  Il notaio deve allegare nel TA l'atto di cessione sia esso scrittura privata autenticata da notaio  o atto notarile veroe proprio. La CCIAA  NON può rifiutare l'atto.

----------


## dod

> Aggiornamento.... anche se tra persone fisiche, anche se non ci sono beni immobili, la cciaa di Roma comunque non accetta pratiche simili in quanto il modello TA va depositato comunque dal Notaio

  come volevasi dimostrare! e aggiungo non solo a Roma  :Smile:    

> Il notaio deve allegare nel TA l'atto di cessione sia esso scrittura privata autenticata da notaio  o atto notarile veroe proprio. La CCIAA  NON può rifiutare l'atto.

  concordo, ciao.

----------


## robil

il TA è un modello per i notai per comunicazioni che incombono sui notai. Non può essere presentato dall'imprenditore.

----------


## dod

> il TA è un modello per i notai per comunicazioni che incombono sui notai. Non può essere presentato dall'imprenditore.

  e quindi? 
Rimani sempre del parere che alleghi un semplice contratto scritto alla pratica comUnica?

----------


## robil

> e quindi? 
> Rimani sempre del parere che alleghi un semplice contratto scritto alla pratica comUnica?

  Ho approfondito l'argomento. Diverse circolari di enti pubblici e privati riconosco la sufficienza della scrittura privata semplice nel caso di cessione d'azienda tuttavia richiedono poi l'intervento dle notaio ai fini della pubblicità nel registro imprese. Si potrebbe discutere a lungo sulla coerenza di queste conclusioni con i dati normativi ma non mi pare sia il caso (come si può discutere sulla necessità di intervento dei Notai in diversi casi per iscrizioni presso la conservatoria dei registri immobiliari).
Conclusione il contratto anche per scrittura semplice è comunque valido a tutti gli effetti e ovunque tuttavia ai fini della registrazione nel registro imprese deve intervenire il notaio.

----------


## studio18m

Il socio unico di una srl intende cedere la sua intera quota ad un altro soggetto persona fisica. Si tratta di semplice Tasferimento di quote o si configura una cessione d'azienda? Nel primo caso il Trasferimento lo può fare anche il commercialista, ma in caso di cessione la competenza è del Notaio. Resto in attesa di altri pareri
Cordiali saluti

----------

